# Banker



## bev (Mar 15, 2009)

A young London Futures Dealer parks his brand new Porsche in front of the office to show 
it off to his colleagues. 
As he's getting out of the car, a lorry comes speeding along too close 
to the kerb and takes off the door before zooming off. 
More than a little distraught, the Londoner grabs his mobile and calls 
the police. 
Five minutes later, the police arrive. Before the policeman has a 
chance to ask any questions, the man starts screaming hysterically: 
'My Porsche, my beautiful silver Porsche is ruined. No matter how long 
it's at the panel beaters it'll simply never be the same again!' 
After the man finally finishes his rant, the policeman shakes his head 
in disgust. 
'I can't believe how materialistic you bloody Bankers are,' he says. 
'You lot are so focused on your possessions that you don't notice 
anything else in your life.' 
'How can you say such a thing at a time like this?' sobs the Porsche owner. 
The policeman replies, 'Didn't you realise that your right arm was 
torn off when the truck hit you.' 
The Londoner looks down in horror. 

'Bl***y HELL!' he screams........'Where's my Rolex????...' 

Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2009)

A classic, and topical! Thanks bev!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha love it


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hehehehe ... Classic ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hahahahahaha, classic!


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2009)

lolol


----------

